# "Dreamer"



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi this ist "dreamer" ...hes from poland and i think he looks verry nice ;-) he's just 8 weeks old, but his weight is 50 gram :shock: 
he is an SBP and carries satin.

verry softy buck, my doe "Banu" (light blue satin) are only 37 gram but she is the queen for him, he is verry nice to her and kiss her all the time on her face :roll: ... slimer :mrgreen:














































lg viv


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Hes gorgeous! What a size for his age  Lovely mouse and great pictures...I love how your camera has picked up the details, like the iris of his eyes and the colour on his "hands"!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks 

oh yes my camera can be make some gooooooood pics.... if it will be sunny and i make the pics outdor -.-

pics in my livingroom are verry bad :?

but i get some lovley pics from my ather mices too i will show them in the ather theard i think.

lg vivi


----------

